# [Cherokee] AssertionError: Unknow init.d layout

## Rukiri

 *Quote:*   

> Do you want Cherokee to be started at boot time? [Y/n] y
> 
> runlevel
> 
> N 3
> ...

 

Trying to install cherokee on my web server and I'm given an assertion error, anyone know a fix or workaround?

Edit:

I managed to get it running only problem I'm having is getting cherokee-admin to work, never had issues with any other os.

-bash: cherokee-admin: command not found

----------

## cach0rr0

your lack of cherokee-admin is from not having USE="admin" set for cherokee - best to set this in package.use specifically for this package

from the ebuild at /usr/portage/www-servers/cherokee/cherokee-1.2.101-r1.ebuild

enabling cherokee admin:

```

    if use admin ; then

        myconf="${myconf} --enable-admin --with-python=$(PYTHON -2)"

    else

        myconf="${myconf} --disable-admin --without-python"

    fi

```

removes certain binaries, including cherokee-admin, if the 'admin' USE flag isn't set:

```

    if ! use admin ; then

        rm -r \

            "${ED}"/usr/bin/cherokee-admin-launcher \

            "${ED}"/usr/bin/CTK-run \

            "${ED}"/usr/sbin/cherokee-admin \

            "${ED}"/usr/share/cherokee/admin || die

    fi

```

the message indicating as much:

```

    if use admin ; then

        python_mod_optimize "${EPREFIX}/usr/share/cherokee/admin/"

        elog "Just run '/usr/sbin/cherokee-admin' and go to: http://localhost:9090"

        elog

        elog "Cherokee currently supports configuration versioning, so from now on,"

        elog "whenever a change is made to the configuration file format,"

        elog "Cherokee-Admin will be able to automatically convert yours to the new"

        elog "release. You simply have to load Cherokee-Admin and it will be converted"

        elog "once you proceed to saving it."

        elog

        elog "There is also a command line utility that you can use to do the exact"

        elog "same thing. Config format can change in different versions. It is"

        elog "provided under:"

        elog "  ${EPREFIX}/usr/share/cherokee/admin/upgrade_config.py"

    else

        elog "Try USE=admin if you want an easy way to configure cherokee."

    fi

```

some other bits in there related to the 'admin' USE flag, but those are the pertinent ones to your issue

----------

